# Post a Selfie: Baby Edition



## Reichelina (Mar 22, 2016)

Well, post a selfie when you were still cute.... I mean cuter. Not that you're not cute now. Hahahaha.







I'm not sure what was inside my head at that time. Hahaha!


----------



## dale (Mar 22, 2016)

some of us were born in the stone age before digital photos could be taken. i'm not sure if i even have any scanned baby photos.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll have to upload some. By upload, I mean scan.  I wasn't born yesterday. I would love to see Baby Cran, Baby PiP, Baby Harper, Baby Must... you get it!


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 22, 2016)

dale said:


> some of us were born in the stone age before digital photos could be taken. i'm not sure if i even have any scanned baby photos.



I just took photos of the hard copies with my Ipad.  
Or maybe not a baby pic, but a very old one?


----------



## dale (Mar 22, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> I just took photos of the hard copies with my Ipad.
> Or maybe not a baby pic, but a very old one?



lol. well. i guess it's true. asians are smarter than us other people. cuz i never thought of that. ha ha
ok. took your advice and shot this one with the ipad....


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 22, 2016)

dale said:


> lol. well. i guess it's true. asians are smarter than us other people. cuz i never thought of that. ha ha
> ok. took your advice and shot this one with the ipad....
> 
> View attachment 12802



OMG! You're so cute. Look at that cutie pie! Hihihihi.


----------



## dale (Mar 22, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> OMG! You're so cute. Look at that cutie pie! Hihihihi.



lol. thanks. and believe it or not? the day that was taken? i hadn't done a single line of coke yet.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 22, 2016)

I can just sense this thread will pop up the question, "What happened, [member's name here]?" I am looking forward to seeing more adorable faces. 

_- evil grin while carefully placing the following photos on the thread desk and running away - 
_


am_hammy said:


> Okay one more in honor of this blizzard. I don't think I've shown it before haha.
> When I was a tiny tot.
> View attachment 11421





kilroy214 said:


> View attachment 11422
> Me circa 1986



These were lying around in the selfie area already. So....  there's the original credit.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 22, 2016)

dale said:


> lol. thanks. and believe it or not? the day that was taken? i hadn't done a single line of coke yet.



Well, I don't think coke is the culprit whatever '*happened',* IF and IF something *happened. *I've never had coke (diet coke counts? HAHA) and something h*appened *to me! 
HAHAHA.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Mar 22, 2016)

Then:





Later:





Now:





GEORGE WASHINGTON HAS NOTHING ON ME.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 22, 2016)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! He looks so...tame. Lol. Six? 
You're so cute.


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 23, 2016)

I had some of those - the nekked on a bear-skin rug type, but that was like 1945.  Have no idea where they are now.  Might be too scandalous for here, though. :icon_cyclops_ani:

Maybe I can find some others, at one time I still had hair!


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 23, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> I had some of those - the nekked on a bear-skin rug type, but that was like 1945.  Have no idea where they are now.  Might be too scandalous for here, though. :icon_cyclops_ani:
> 
> Maybe I can find some others, at one time I still had hair!



Looking forward to it!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 24, 2016)

Momma raised me to be a tracta' boy in the suburbs. 

Mick' Mouse was my homeboy!


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 24, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Momma raised me to be a tracta' boy in the suburbs.
> 
> Mick' Mouse was my homeboy!



Ahoy! I'm kidnapping you. (The baby PC, i mean! ) Uber cute!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 24, 2016)

Grumpy Faces of 93' 

_(I was turning 4 that year) 
_


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 27, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Grumpy Faces of 93'
> 
> _(I was turning 4 that year)
> _



Hey, Personal Computer. Keep 'em coming. HAHA.


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 27, 2016)

I think I will have some of that after all......


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 27, 2016)

Me age 4 in the flowery dress View attachment 12922


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Mar 27, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> View attachment 12921  I think I will have some of that after all......



I hit the thx button by accident, lol.


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 27, 2016)

I am not that kind of girl!


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 27, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Me age 4 in the flowery dress View attachment 12922



Look at you! So beautiful! 



SilverMoon said:


> View attachment 12921  I think I will have some of that after all......



I think you loved your food! Hahaha. *kisses


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 27, 2016)

Reichelina, I did love my food but a picky eater...and you were so adorable (didn't know how to copy it here)


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 27, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Grumpy Faces of 93'
> 
> _(I was turning 4 that year)
> _



What a cute little Grumpy!


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 28, 2016)

Imagine that. At that age I already had cellulite. Come on!


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 28, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Imagine that. At that age I already had cellulite. Come on!



OMG, this is the best. LOL! Some people sing in the shower. You took it to a whole new level. I swear it looks like you're dancing in the shower! Priceless...


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 28, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> OMG, this is the best. LOL! Some people sing in the shower. You took it to a whole new level. I swear it looks like you're dancing in the shower! Priceless...



Actually, I *perform* in the shower. Dance and sing, baby! Like a concert with my back-up dancers and costumes! Lol.
Please notice how my forehead occupied half of my head. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 28, 2016)

From the early 80s ...

Happy 



Angry


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 28, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> From the early 80s ...
> 
> Happy
> 
> ...



You remind me of that cute boy from James and the Giant peach.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 28, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> From the early 80s ...
> 
> Happy
> 
> View attachment 12933





Reichelina said:


> You remind me of that cute boy from James and the Giant peach.








No, I was thinking more of Charlie.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes, I looked pretty good back then. How sad it is to see me now!! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 28, 2016)

Pardon me, but these boots were made for _swooning_.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 28, 2016)

/\ Is that a picture of you from 1850?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 28, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> /\ Is that a picture of you from 1850?



Plot twist! I am older than you think! 

 :rofl:


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 28, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Pardon me, but these boots were made for _swooning_.



No beard! Yuck. LOL.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 28, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> No beard! Yuck. LOL.



I'll still look that way when I shave. :crushed:


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 28, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Plot twist! I am older than you think!
> 
> :rofl:





HarperCole said:


> /\ Is that a picture of you from 1850?



A vampire.



PrinzeCharming said:


> I'll still look that way when I shave. :crushed:



Don't shave! Or you shall be choked! hahaha


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 28, 2016)

Hmm I might have to dig up some photos of when I was a little 100 pound baby boy.


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 28, 2016)

LOL....Waiting......:fat:


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 28, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Actually, I *perform* in the shower. Dance and sing, baby! Like a conncert with my back-up dancers and costumes! Lol.
> Please notice how my forehead occupied half of my head. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


You are definitely a writer, imagining back up dancers in the shower LOL! And a large forehead is a sign of a grand thinker. And and you are!


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 28, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> You are definitely a writer, imagining back up dancers in the shower LOL! And a large forehead is a sign of a grand thinker. And and you are!



Well, I hope to be a good poet as you are.  

Oh thanks! I thought I used the wrong shampoo. Instead of _no more tears! _I bought the _no more hair! _
Lol!


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 29, 2016)

Ok here are a couple of pictures from my younger years.

As a young superman fan





With my cousins, I'm the little one that doesn't look like the other ones...





Eating cereal





Lastly, my senior picture, in one UGLY shirt


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 29, 2016)

I like those pics where you're eating. Hahaha


Lewdog said:


> Ok here are a couple of pictures from my younger years.
> 
> As a young superman fan
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 29, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> I like those pics where you're eating. Hahaha



I swear by looking at the rest of my family, I must have been adopted.  :nightmare:


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> I swear by looking at the rest of my family, I must have been adopted.  :nightmare:



Different is good.
All my cousins look "Chinese/Japanese/Korean". I look like Indian/Arab/Spanish/Alien/Cow. 

Yar zo cute!


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 29, 2016)

Ok, here is a true baby picture from the day I was born.  As you can see I am saying "Black power!"


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Ok, here is a true baby picture from the day I was born.  As you can see I am saying "Black power!"



I'm taking this baby home. 
*giggles


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 30, 2016)

"Okay, mom. You can go now. I found my girlfriend." 

_She probably saved me from a lot of things, including boredom.
_


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Apr 4, 2016)

Me younger but not a baby

Taekwondo picture from freshman year


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 4, 2016)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Me younger but not a baby
> View attachment 13070
> Taekwondo picture from freshman year
> View attachment 13071



Seems like at a young age you've been preparing for the apocalypse. HAHAHA.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, I'm hoping to be in charge of things once it hits.  Here's me preparing my desk

(It's the oval office BTW)


----------



## 20oz (Apr 4, 2016)

There aren't a lot of pictures that survived. My sister's boyfriend went crazy and burned the family album.


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 4, 2016)

20oz said:


> There aren't a lot of pictures that survived. *My sister's boyfriend went crazy and burned the family album. *
> 
> View attachment 13077



But why? I'm sorry to hear that! 
Cute little you, though!


----------



## 20oz (Apr 4, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> But why? I'm sorry to hear that!
> Cute little you, though!



Drinking. That's my guess.

And thanks.


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 8, 2016)

#forehead


----------



## Reichelina (Oct 23, 2016)

Because he's super cute back then, here's ShadowEyes.  
Hihi.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 24, 2016)

Sorry, I just posted an item here in error. Cj


----------

